# SOLD: 1 nice portion of Flame Moss $10



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

SOLD: 3 nice portions of Flame Moss $10 ea or $25 for all 3.

*Only 1 portion left*

Here are the pictures:




























11" scissors shown for scale










*PM me if interested
For P/U in the Broadway/Commercial area*

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

this moss is very easy to grow..in the tanks that the java moss is not thriving, flame moss does beautifully in. It grows in tanks with rebound light or just room light.
I love it


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take some! Wanna trade?

White worm culture
micro worm culture ( chilli rasbora love em )
weeping moss
other plants....


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

pm"d thanks a lot!!

rocky


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

do you have any left? i've PM you.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

PM'd you Brian.

Stuart



Scholz said:


> I'll take some! Wanna trade?
> 
> White worm culture
> micro worm culture ( chilli rasbora love em )
> ...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Rocky.

I didn't receive a PM. Are you sure you didn't send Stu_H a PM erroneously? My forum name is CRS Fan .

Best Regards,

Stuart



bowman00 said:


> pm"d thanks a lot!!
> 
> rocky


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

PM replied. Please remember to update your location in your profile for member awareness. Right now the default comes up as EN unless you change it manually.

Best Regards,

Stuart



jobber604 said:


> do you have any left? i've PM you.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey, Stuart are you talking about my location??? And I didnt get a pm :S

Rocky


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Rocky.

Members in general and jobber604 specifically in the post I mentioned it in . I see you are in New West.

Best Regards,

Stuart



bowman00 said:


> Hey, Stuart are you talking about my location??? And I didnt get a pm :S
> 
> Rocky


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

1 portion still available for P/U !


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top...


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmm would you consider trading for some christmas moss, Stuart?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

wsl said:


> Hmmm would you consider trading for some christmas moss, Stuart?


Not interested in a trade at this time.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*Only 1 portion still left .*


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

SOLD !

Mods, Please close thread.

Stuart


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

closed bud


----------

